# Microsoft Office not working after trial install/uninstall



## carolisgreat (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

After installing a trial version of Powerpoint 2007 from the 
Microsoft website, I found the trial didn't work so I uninstalled 
the program. Since then, all of my Microsoft Office programs haven't 
been working. Outlook crashes when I try to create a new email and 
Word does the same. I tried repairing the program with the original 
installation disk and reinstalling Office, but that didn't seem to 
help. I think I may even have an older version of Outlook and Word 
than I did prior to the trial install. The only error message I have 
received is:

Files that help describe the problem: 
C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\WER4200.tmp.version.txt
C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\WER5449.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\WER590B.tmp.mdmp

I also tried calling Microsoft support, but they told me that - 
despite the fact that they provided the trial software on the 
website (which seems to corupt their other software upon 
install/uninstall) - they could not provide phone support for the 
problem.  :upset:

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. :1angel:

Thank you kindly,
Carol


----------



## Doofus2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a similar problem. Office 2007 trial version was preinstalled on my new compouter, It stopped working after 35 days. The files created in Word could not be accessed. I then tried to uninstall the trial version, which turned out to be impossible. word could not be completely removed. I then installed Office 2003, which did not help. Moreover, whenever I created a new word file i was asked if I wanted to overwrite the old Normal.dot. template. Lots of forums on the internet suggest that many people have this problem. I have read somewhere that one workaround is to install Office 2003, delete it and then reinstall it. The delete would seem to delete Office 2007 as well, which is what we want.


----------



## carolisgreat (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply. :smile:

I have since completely uninstalled Microsoft Office 2003 then reinstalled it and thus far the problem seems to be fixed. However, I'm now getting the same error (e.g. C:\Users\Carol\AppData\Local\Temp\WER4200.tmp.version.txt) with other, non Microsoft programs. Very weird. :sigh:

The worst thing about this whole dilemma is Microsoft themselves. They should not offer a trial version of a program that they aren't willing to provide phone or online support for. It's ridiculous. Then again, this is the same company that expects users to spend a couple hundred quid on an operating system that's basically betaware in disguise. :upset:

Unfortunately my malfunctioning PC is a work computer so I can’t go back to XP. But you’d better believe I’ll be looking into an Apple for home after this fiasco. 

Thanks again for you reply! :smile:
Carol


----------

